
Nulls Are Not the Problem - gregmac
https://georgestocker.com/2017/01/03/nulls-are-not-the-problem/
======
walljm
The problem with null, i think, is that in some languages its harder than it
should be to reason about when to expect a null.

tooling helps, but it still catches people by surprise, and handling it often
feels cumbersome. This is possibly why people rant about it so often.

I don't know if there is a better solution, but it feels like there is room
for improvement.

